# Older Maltese Here?



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I frequently read that Maltese live for a long time, like up to 15-17 years old. Yet I seem to notice alot more younger dogs on SM rather than older ones. I guess people who get pups might be more enthusiastic about posting than people with older dogs? I thought it might be nice to have a thread about older Maltese....

For those of you who have an older Maltese, could you please share pictures as well as health condition of your older Malt? For those that are healthy, could you post what you feed them and why you think they are healthy? Thank you so much!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

well, my maltese is only 8 months old but one of my lecturers at college has a maltese thats 16 - from what I know apart from losing a lot of teeth she is in good health!


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 21 2010, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875977


> I frequently read that Maltese live for a long time, like up to 15-17 years old. Yet I seem to notice alot more younger dogs on SM rather than older ones. I guess people who get pups might be more enthusiastic about posting than people with older dogs? I thought it might be nice to have a thread about older Maltese....
> 
> For those of you who have an older Maltese, could you please share pictures as well as health condition of your older Malt? For those that are healthy, could you post what you feed them and why you think they are healthy? Thank you so much!![/B]



Well, I am back in the younger Maltese category, but have had several older Maltese, so I thought I would go ahead and answer your questions.

My first Maltese Cloud lived to be 15 and a half. He was generally healthy with some allergies, and mild thyroid issues around middle age and with diabetes in his last three years of life. The diabetes created a number of other health issues. 

My second Maltese Clancy was probably 12 when she died. We do not know for sure because she was adopted from the humane society and had been a breeder dog in a BYB according to the volunteers there. She died from an unexplained liver problem. Her only prior health issue had been a cancerous tumor between her paw pads. It was removed 2x and would not have spread beyond the affected area. 

Clouseau was probably not a Maltese, but was adopted through maltese rescue. We believe he was a Havanese. He had congestive heart failure and collapsing trachea and lived to about 14 years of age. Again we did not know his exact birthdate. He was otherwise healthy until he was about 11. 

Cameo was 8 when she died. She was bred by a woman advertising teacup puppies. We adopted her after fostering her.She was only 3 pounds at adult weight. She had had allergies that were difficult to treat according to the specialist due to her small size. He said that many medications are only possible to break down in small enough doses to the 5 pound stage. Anything smaller and it is much more difficult to dose (yes even with medicine compounded). She had seizures following a dental and the theory is that seizures may have caused the lung injury that killed her. 

Calypso was 16 when we let her go in December. She came to us after having been severly abused and neglected. For the first years of her life her diet consisted of Ol' Roy (Walmart brand pet food). She had very little medical treatment during her time with her first family. They only took her to the doctor when emergencies came up. The first was when she was shot with a BB gun and the second was when she scratched out her eye. In the final year of her life she developed a tumor in her mouth. The tumor might have been able to be surgically repaired in its early stages, but the treatment required would not have been possible with Caly because she had behavior issues that developed with her prior experiences. She was developing infections due to the tumor. She was also blind for the past few years. Again, some surgical correction might have been possible for her blindness, but she was not a dog that would have allowed us to do the intensive follow-up regimine I did on my first maltese when he went blind from the diabetes and had the surgery to correct it.


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

QUOTE (CloudClan @ Jan 21 2010, 06:01 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875986


> QUOTE (princessre @ Jan 21 2010, 04:45 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=875977





> I frequently read that Maltese live for a long time, like up to 15-17 years old. Yet I seem to notice alot more younger dogs on SM rather than older ones. I guess people who get pups might be more enthusiastic about posting than people with older dogs? I thought it might be nice to have a thread about older Maltese....
> 
> For those of you who have an older Maltese, could you please share pictures as well as health condition of your older Malt? For those that are healthy, could you post what you feed them and why you think they are healthy? Thank you so much!![/B]



Well, I am back in the younger Maltese category, but have had several older Maltese, so I thought I would go ahead and answer your questions.

My first Maltese Cloud lived to be 15 and a half. He was generally healthy with some allergies, and mild thyroid issues around middle age and with diabetes in his last three years of life. The diabetes created a number of other health issues. 

My second Maltese Clancy was probably 12 when she died. We do not know for sure because she was adopted from the humane society and had been a breeder dog in a BYB according to the volunteers there. She died from an unexplained liver problem. Her only prior health issue had been a cancerous tumor between her paw pads. It was removed 2x and would not have spread beyond the affected area. 

Clouseau was probably not a Maltese, but was adopted through maltese rescue. We believe he was a Havanese. He had congestive heart failure and collapsing trachea and lived to about 14 years of age. Again we did not know his exact birthdate. He was otherwise healthy until he was about 11. 

Cameo was 8 when she died. She was bred by a woman advertising teacup puppies. We adopted her after fostering her.She was only 3 pounds at adult weight. She had had allergies that were difficult to treat according to the specialist due to her small size. He said that many medications are only possible to break down in small enough doses to the 5 pound stage. Anything smaller and it is much more difficult to dose (yes even with medicine compounded). She had seizures following a dental and the theory is that seizures may have caused the lung injury that killed her. 

Calypso was 16 when we let her go in December. She came to us after having been severly abused and neglected. For the first years of her life her diet consisted of Ol' Roy (Walmart brand pet food). She had very little medical treatment during her time with her first family. They only took her to the doctor when emergencies came up. The first was when she was shot with a BB gun and the second was when she scratched out her eye. In the final year of her life she developed a tumor in her mouth. The tumor might have been able to be surgically repaired in its early stages, but the treatment required would not have been possible with Caly because she had behavior issues that developed with her prior experiences. She was developing infections due to the tumor. She was also blind for the past few years. Again, some surgical correction might have been possible for her blindness, but she was not a dog that would have allowed us to do the intensive follow-up regimine I did on my first maltese when he went blind from the diabetes and had the surgery to correct it.
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

sorry i sent that before i was finished.. that just breaks my heart.. im glad Caly had a loving family in her later years of life


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

My Malts are 8, and two 6 year olds,and a 5 year old. I have a cocker who's 5.5 a cat who's 10. :wub: 
My many cockers lived to be ages 14.5 , 15.5 , 13.5 , 14 , 12 , 9 and a Dalmatian who was 16.5 and a German Shepherd w/ a bad heart murmur who lived to be 14.
I look forward to may years w/ them,happy long years like I had w/ my my other furbabies.
I miss them all ,everyday..... :crying:


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

My oldest girl Bella is going to be 7 next week. Now i know that doesnt sound old but she was born with a serioud heart condition and only given a very max of 6 months to live so to be able to say shes going to be 7 is amazing - she may as well be 15 lol :biggrin:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

One of my daughters has a maltese that is 13 yrs old. She's a very sweet dog and just really
slowed down this past year. She's always been so puppish. I'll get a pic of her sometime and
post it.


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

[attachment=61045:IMG_2654_1024x768.jpg]

Edgar will be 10 in may, he is a big boy, I think he is a mix. He is a very happy dude.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

My Bailey will be 7 in 5 months and she has no health problems other than allergies that flare up when the seasons change. She is still very playful and runs like the wind!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

My Samantha lived several months past her 15th birthday and had to be put down because of kidney failure. She had a heart murmer diagnosed in 2004 and we were able to keep it under control with medication for over 3 years. Looking back at pictures, her eyes looked very tired the last 3 or 4 months but she still had a lot of spunk right up until the day she died.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

My Rosie is 15, and she has CHF and is on medication
Tasha is 12-13 and is healthy, but does have a heart murmer
Katie is 14 and almost blind from cataracts and has a heart murmer-permanant foster-hospice case
Sweetpea is 7 and healthy
Buster is 6 and healthy
Mickey is 5 and healthy
Cookie is 2 and healthy
Tomorrow I am getting Phoebe who is 7 and in CHF-permanant foster-hospice case


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

My Sassy girl just turned 7 last month (December). My siggy was taken this week. She is healthy and sassy.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

btw- Sophia, I LOVE your new siggy! They look like siblings! Too cute! :wub: :wub: Can't wait until your little girl turns into a fashionista(I know she will! LOL)


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

My Daisy was 15, when she passed. Lulu was 17. Henry was around 11. Foster Bianca was around 13. I posted about them all the time.
I loved them dearly.

Foster Nubi was 10, adopted to a lovely lady, is now 11, and going strong.

Foster Sassy was adopted around 11, and lived two wonderful years with her family.

I could name so many more seniors, who did live a long happy life, thanks to Rescue, and those who adopted them.

I currently have Raul, I think he's around 50 ~ LOL No, he's around 12, but looks 50. He's my ugly old man, and boy oh boy, do I love him ~ :wub: 

Little foster Coby is also a senior, I think 10. He does have nose cancer, but is a little pistol. 

Jops and Franks are 7 and 6. LBB is 5. Foster Tommy is 4, foster Joanie is 3, and foster Jacob is almost 2.

Oh, and hey, Seniors Rock!!! :rockon:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Jonathan is 11...and healthy as can be...doesn't look a day over 5.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jan 21 2010, 11:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876199


> Jonathan is 11...and healthy as can be...doesn't look a day over 5.[/B]



Oh yes, they are forever young, aren't they. Wee little Coby looks, and acts like a puppy. Let me tell ya, he has no fear.

My former foster, Nubi, didn't look a day over 6-months, and also acted like it. 

Sure wish I held my age so well ~ :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Alex is 12-1/2. He has a heart murmur and collapsing trachea. He does not look his age.
[attachment=61054:IMG_2595.JPG]


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Yeah baby! My Crisse could be 12 or 14. We adopted her from the Humane Society 4 years ago today. Crisse is on cosequin because of arthritis in her back and tail area. Also, it is under control right now, but, Crisse was diagnosed with ITP {low platelet disease}. I have her platelets checked every 3 months. 

The way my girl acts, you'd think she was a puppy. Thank God.
xoxoxoxoo


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jan 22 2010, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876224


> Alex is 12-1/2. He has a heart murmur and collapsing trachea. He does not look his age.
> [attachment=61054:IMG_2595.JPG][/B]


Janine, you know I love that Alex. I remember when he was just a young lad. And you are right he still looks like his younger self. :tender:


----------



## suzimalteselover (Mar 27, 2006)

Cody is 8 1/2 yrs old. He's in good health and still very playful.


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

I just love, love, love this thread. My Maltese girls are so young but I have my Sheltie Katie (12.5 yr old) who has severe arthritis and has had Mammary Cancer ( the same year I had breast cancer-2006) and she still hobbles when she runs, but she still has to run( sort of) with the horses and bark greeting them every morning. She is still as pretty as a puppy.

I also had my Teddy Woofems(a yorkie- lived until 14- got him at 6 weeks) who had collapsing trachea from year 4 and survived a few tracheal bleeds- He was found him curl up dead under his favorite tree. We believe he just died of old age- took a nap and died. He is buried under than tree.

Both of them eat/ ate Purina One Salmon and Rice "sensitive systems" food and never had an GI problems.Emma eats this now also, Mimi eats Eukanuba puppy small bites because that is what Mr Tran fed her


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

My beloved Bijou lived until he was 14 1/2. He was diagnosed w/a heart murmer probably around 9 years old. He really didn't show any health problems until he turned 13. And I must add that he was spunky until that point as well. He was truly something special. 

This was my Bijou Benny (taken around 13 years old)
[attachment=61057:med_gall...39_56316.jpg]


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Zoe lived until she was 14. Apart from knee surgery when she was about 9 or 10, she had a happy, healthy life.

This is the only pic I can find of her right now, she would have been around 1 yr old here. (I think!)


[attachment=61066:zoe.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

QUOTE (MalteseJane @ Jan 22 2010, 12:23 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=876224


> Alex is 12-1/2. He has a heart murmur and collapsing trachea. He does not look his age.
> [attachment=61054:IMG_2595.JPG][/B]


He is gorgeous.....I love his looks!! I hope he lives a long, long time!!!


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Sampson turns 11 this year, he's getting to be an old man, we have been blessed that he has had good health all these years, some alergy problems here and there but no ongoing medical problems, he does now have degenerative manacular (sp) disease and is losing some sight, mostly in low light conditions, he has slowed down some and likes his rest if the girls will leave him alone :blink: he's never had to take any medicines but we give all 3 of them glucosamine, chondroitin and omega3 with dinner

Maggie turns 8 this year
Lizzie turns 6 this year

:wub:


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

I had Sweet Pea that was 15 or 16 before she passed, My old heart dog P.J that lived to 15 and had never had a sick day until the last year and he had CHF and collapsing Trach. P.J''s best buddy "Bumpy" lived to 12. My kids now are Mickey and Tobey both at age 10 or 11 and in good health, Hope that is between 10-12 and you know her story, Walter age 8, Happy 6, Indy 3 and my old Lhasa, Babe, age 17.. I know the Lhasa doesnt count. LOL 
May they all live long and happy


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Nikki and Jassmine are my very first Maltese. They are both 9. So far, they have both been very healthy. They both act like puppies when playing. Jassmine loves puppies and loves to play with them.

Charlot is 8 and is healthy. She has lost some incisors, but otherwise hasn't had any health problems.

Chance, Garney and Twink are 7. They are all healthy. Chance has lost some teeth. Garney's teeth are nubby because she chewed on the window seal for a long time. 

Jaycee, my African Grey parot, is 16. I've had him since he hatched. He looks very young, which he is for a grey parot.

Tina


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

If there are no outstanding health issues AT what age are supplements like glucosamine and omega 3 recommended?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

Thank you all so much for replying with your older malts....it is so reassuring to know that our babies can be healthy and playful for most of their lives and that they really can live into their teens!! That is amazing!! I will bet too that the love of our SM'ers has a role in their longevity!!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

If a dog has luxating patellae, I start glucosamine when they're young and do it their whole lives.


----------

